#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Safety And Environment >  >  >  NFPA Standards

## RAMZA ELDHRIF

Standard for the Installation of
Standpipe and Hose Systems


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: NFPA Standards

----------


## RAMZA ELDHRIF

NFPA 13
Standard for
the Installation of
Sprinkler Systems
2016 Edition 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## RAMZA ELDHRIF

NFPA 13
Standard for
the Installation of
Sprinkler Systems
2016 Edition 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## RAMZA ELDHRIF

NFPA72
 National Fire Alarm and
Signaling Code
2016 Edition 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## RAMZA ELDHRIF

NFPA
 20
Standard for the
Installation of Stationary Pumps
for Fire Protection
2016 Edition
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## RAMZA ELDHRIF

NFPA 24-2016
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## tarektanya

Does anyone have NFPA 88a 2010 or later edition for parking structure plz???

----------


## f81aa

RAMZA ELDHRIF, thanks for sharing.

Regards

----------


## Marty Thompson

NFPA 88A 2015 Parking Structures_

----------


## santoso_hse@yahoo.co.id

Dear RAMZA ELDHRIF, thank you for sharing....

----------


## mareksss

Hi!
Does anyone have NFPA 750 2015 Standard on Water Mist Fire Protection Systems plz??

----------


## Marty Thompson

NFPA 750 2015 Standard on Water Mist Fire Protection Systems

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mareksss

Dear Marty, thank you for sharing....

See More: NFPA Standards

----------


## virtech1

Dear Marty Thomson,

You are great and your every effort has been appreciated by me and all members of the community. You are a great contributor of the community. If you do not mind there are so many NFPA sharing through different thread.Can you please share all latest NFPA as on date in one single link. 

Hope u will help. Thanks in advance

----------


## DM2

Would it make more sense to keep all the NFPA requests, on the original thread?
Many of these requested standards are already on that original thread?

----------


## m.zinou2015

Hello all
i am going to conduct experimental is there any standard to follow to set up the experimental rig ( experiment about JET FIRE)

Thanks

----------


## chemical99

thank you

----------


## eolis

thank you

----------


## chemical99

kindly post NFPA 58 latest edition

----------


## thegamedr

i also need this standard urgently.


Help appreciated.

----------


## mutrosa

RAMZA ELDHRIF, thank you thank you for sharing

----------


## Mechen

Thank very much. Do you have NFPA 58 (2016 or 2017)

----------


## jainrakeshj

Anybody has NFPA51

----------


## gtpol57

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mechen

Thank for your share. Do you have NFPA 70 (2015 or 2017)

See More: NFPA Standards

----------


## viskzsenior

Hi!
Does anyone have  NFPA 230.


viskzsenior@gmail.com

Thanks

----------

